# Roller loft and kit boxes - Haw'n style



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Here are pictures of the set-up that I use.

Kit boxes - 3 @ 4' x 4' x 5'











Open loft/Foster pen - 16' x 6' x 6 1/2'











"Honeymoon suite"/inidvidual breed pens - 8 @ 3' x 3' x 4 1/2'











Closeup of "Honeymoon suite"


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Verrrry nice!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Nice. Now, your boxes don't look like "boxes".........they are airy and enough room. 
No matter what the reason.......I still don't like the "boxes" that some rollers are kept in.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Renee,

Yes my kitboxes are more "open" than a lot of others. I also have an attached flypen off the back of the boxes so they can bathe without getting the inside of the box wet. 

One thing, I am more of a backyarder than a hardcore competition fancier. That might change in the future but for now I like what I have.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

bigislerollers said:


> Here are pictures of the set-up that I use.
> 
> "Honeymoon suite"/inidvidual breed pens - 8 @ 3' x 3' x 4 1/2'
> 
> ...


That's a very nice breeding pen... I think you should call it the Ali'i Honeymoon suite...


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

ezemaxima said:


> That's a very nice breeding pen... I think you should call it the Ali'i Honeymoon suite...


Thanks Eric. I just might use that name.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely! I enjoy seeing birds kept in such spacious and bird friendly environment, I'm sure they appreciate it and are quite happy.


----------



## ssmith (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi everyone! I've looked thru the threads and I'm still so confused. I'm looking to build my first loft this winter for birds in the spring. There are so many designs.....I'm looking for something smallish and easy to build. I'm thinking of having maybe 12 homing pigeons. I would like to build it myself...(think girl) but have access to all the power tools one could ask for and I've used most of them before. Thoughts and ideas would be welcome. Thanks for your thought!


----------

